# edible shotgun pellets



## Powder

I'm not sure where to post this one so I'll try here.

You know, sometimes you just can't make up the really funny stuff. This article was the August 3rd edition of the Chaska Herald newspaper.

*A blast of flavor: Seasoned bird shot scheduled to hit market next fall*
Mollee Francisco
Staff Writer

Wednesday, August 02, 2006

On the spectrum of ideas, there are bad ideas, there are good ideas and then there are million-dollar, why-didn't-I-think-of-that ideas. 
One innovative Chaska resident may just have one of the latter on his hands.

The "Season Shot" is a shell filled with spices, designed to "shoot, kill and season" game birds. By next fall, the product could already be on the market.

Brett Holm, a carpenter by trade, came up with the idea after watching a friend struggle to dress a bird he had just shot. His friend had to cut the bird into pieces and then roll it with a rolling pin to find and remove the

BBs before he could prepare and serve it.

"Well, he missed one," recalled Holm. "And I chipped my tooth."

It was shortly thereafter that Holm had his brainstorm.

"I just thought to myself, 'There's got to be a better way,'" he said.

Holm, who himself had not hunted in years, got to work in the kitchen. He envisioned creating a product that would allow for a perfect Thanksgiving Day turkey or a Christmas goose instead of a mutilated bird reduced to usable pieces.

"I came up with a concoction and loaded the shells up," he said. "I knew it would work."

With a couple of birds in hand, Holm tested out his invention. The shells are designed such that, once they enter the bird, fluids dissolve the pellets and the seasoning is distributed throughout.

What did Holm think upon first taste of a Season Shot bird?

"It was amazing," he said.
Tough marketing
While the idea came along with ease, getting people to buy into his product took a little more work.

"When I told people, they'd say, 'It'll never work,'" he said.

Then Holm changed his approach.
"I started asking people, 'Have you heard about Season Shot?'" he recounted. "I told them about it and then they were interested.

"Sometimes an idea's only good when it's not your own."

As a concept alone, Holm said Season Shot is estimated to be worth $70 to $100 million. As a product, Holm and his business partner and longtime friend Dave Feig have been told that they could be looking at a whole lot more.

"The numbers are staggering," said Feig.

"I knew I had a million dollar idea," said Holm. "I didn't know I had a billion dollar idea."

To protect his idea, Holm quickly sought out a patent lawyer.

Now, with a worldwide patent-pending in hand, Holm has the market for seasoned shotgun shells cornered, and is seeking out manufacturers for his product. Remington and Winchester are just two of the names floating around as possibilities.

For a product with this much potential, Holm has to think big.

"By next fall, everyone's going to be clamoring for these shells," he said.

Keeping it fresh
Initially, Holm and Feig plan to start with a few flavor shots ranging from lemon pepper and mesquite shells to Mexican and Creole.

"The chemists are working out the exact spice proportions right now," Holm added.

They'll offer five flavors to start, and then they'll tackle their long list of other flavor possibilities.

"We'll introduce flavors like a new color of M&Ms," said Feig.

But Holm and Feig aren't stopping there. They also have plans for supplemental spices, spice shakers, spice racks, a full line of clothing and perhaps gun cabinets.

"We'll probably have guns, too," said Holm.

There's even a Dick Cheney-brand shot designed to play on the Vice President's well-publicized hunting snafu, in which he accidentally shot one of his hunting partners in the face.

"When you shoot that one, cotton candy comes out of the ears," Holm said, jokingly.

And while he realizes that he probably won't be able to begin the manufacturing process in Chaska, Holm has high hopes that eventually all of Season Shot operations will be able to be located here.

"By 2008, we hope to have everything here in Chaska," said Holm, who added that it could mean hundreds of jobs for the area. "We want to keep as much control of the company as we can."

David Letterman
If the financial predictions are correct for Season Shot, Holm and Feig could be very wealthy men in the near future. But so far, they aren't spending too much time thinking about what they may do with the money.

"I'd like to buy an old plantation in Georgia and fix it up," said Holm.

"I'd buy my wife a new car," said Feig.

Other than that, Feig and Holm only have plans for the charitable dollars they can spend. Both men light up when they think of the people they could help with millions of dollars at their disposal. Their ideas range from an evening amusement park for children with sun allergies to a hall of fame for background singers.

But until the dollars start rolling in, both Holm and Feig have a lot of work to do. They've already begun their publicity campaign, setting up interviews with the Wall Street Journal, Time and Money. And then there's the Late Show with David Letterman.

"His producers saw our patent application and thought it was a joke," said Holm. "Now they want to do a skit with the Dick Cheney shot."

While Holm insists that he won't ever go hunting with Cheney, he did say that he won't turn down an opportunity to visit the White House.

"I know we're going to get invited after they see the skit," he said.

Holm and Feig will also be doing hunting and game fairs this fall to generate a buzz about their product. First up is the Game Fair in Anoka County, the second and third weekends in August.

Then comes the really hard work, completing their vision for an advertising campaign and getting a theme song recorded. But Holm has an idea for that as well.

"I'm going to get Ted Nugent to do it," he said of the renowned game hunter. "I'm sure he will."

Mollee Francisco can be reached at (952) 345-6575 or [email protected].


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Bwaaaaaaa :eyeroll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## smile

I had a schnort of the apple pie last night. It is darn good stuff -- smooth and tasty -- but more than one schnort and look out for the headache when you wake up. Any of the 190 grain alcohol redeyes, apple pies, and kululas are good, but drink them in moderation as they can be darn potent. :lol: Only a liter or so left so it will soon be time to make up a new batch.


----------

